# Hi - New



## Neens (Dec 30, 2019)

New to this forum and new to Type 2 Diabetes. Diagnosed less than 3 weeks ago, straight onto Metaformin and researching like mad. Thank goodness for this forum/website! Still having bloods tested for functions and levels and the fasting test got missed (?!) trying to exercise - my body has been out of action for a year with slipped discs and sciatica so other than gentle walking and physio/pilates - exercise may have to wait. A lot to get your head around I guess. 

Thanks to everyone who posts because you have all helped me immensely already and at least none of us feel alone with this... 

Cheers


----------



## CathyB (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi and welcome.  When I first started the only exercise I could do was gentle walking, at first I literally only went to the end of my road and back, it took a while to build it up to go further but I still made a huge difference to bringing my bg levels down alongside my diet changes to low carb.  Most important thing is to not stress about it, take your time to have a good read of back posts and then ask any questions you might have.


----------



## Neens (Dec 30, 2019)

CathyB said:


> Hi and welcome.  When I first started the only exercise I could do was gentle walking, at first I literally only went to the end of my road and back, it took a while to build it up to go further but I still made a huge difference to bringing my bg levels down alongside my diet changes to low carb.  Most important thing is to not stress about it, take your time to have a good read of back posts and then ask any questions you might have.




Thanks Cathy, 
I have started on low carb and just keeping food diary at mo (it helps me) and learning to use the small plate! Our modern kitchenware is all supersized. I am trying not to stress, more confused than worried. But yes, reading posts and know where to come with questions.


----------



## Toucan (Dec 30, 2019)

Hello Neens,
Good to hear that you are finding some useful info on the site, there are many years of knowledge and experience here.
It sounds as if you are making a good start to finding the best solution for you. It is a very personal journey and there are a wealth of ideas and approaches, which can seem confusing. Just keep the 3 pillars in mind: Healthy Eating/Exercise/medication. 
Low carb eating is what many of us follow, and it gives good results for most people, but there are alternatives; Exercise is different for everyone, but the main thing is to try and do just a little more than you usually do, and gradually build on that. Medication advice needs to come from your medical team. Metformin is quite commonly used. I have been taking it for several years, and it does help.
Just give yourself time to adjust, and do continue with posting, either to ask questions or share how things are going for you.


----------



## Drummer (Dec 31, 2019)

As a type two, your best tool for control is going to be diet - with any luck. I have had normal numbers for over three years now.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 31, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your diagnosis @Neens 

But glad you’ve found the forum. Ask away with any questions, confusions or concerns and the friendly folks here will help you find your own unique way through the diabetes maze. There’s no ‘one size fits all’ and you will begin to find your own individual tolerance to different things.


----------



## Neens (Dec 31, 2019)

Toucan said:


> Hello Neens,
> Good to hear that you are finding some useful info on the site, there are many years of knowledge and experience here.
> It sounds as if you are making a good start to finding the best solution for you. It is a very personal journey and there are a wealth of ideas and approaches, which can seem confusing. Just keep the 3 pillars in mind: Healthy Eating/Exercise/medication.
> Low carb eating is what many of us follow, and it gives good results for most people, but there are alternatives; Exercise is different for everyone, but the main thing is to try and do just a little more than you usually do, and gradually build on that. Medication advice needs to come from your medical team. Metformin is quite commonly used. I have been taking it for several years, and it does help.
> Just give yourself time to adjust, and do continue with posting, either to ask questions or share how things are going for you.



Thanks Kay,
I think I probably need to eat less carbs than I am on eventually. I have not been given the nutritional advice yet as they are still finding out levels/functions etc. I know the test results are v. high (118) which is why they have used medication from the get go. I thought 130g a day was okay - some days I manage about 80g of carbs. It depends on how active the day is and the energy used/needed. I have only lost 4 lbs so far but have made lots of positive/necessary changes.


----------



## Neens (Dec 31, 2019)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Sorry to hear about your diagnosis @Neens
> 
> But glad you’ve found the forum. Ask away with any questions, confusions or concerns and the friendly folks here will help you find your own unique way through the diabetes maze. There’s no ‘one size fits all’ and you will begin to find your own individual tolerance to different things.




Thanks, Mike 
I will check out your blog too. Maze is the perfect descriptor for now.


----------



## Neens (Jan 9, 2020)

Drummer said:


> As a type two, your best tool for control is going to be diet - with any luck. I have had normal numbers for over three years now.


Thanks Drummer, starting changing that straight away. I know advice is small swaps, but to be honest I knew nearly everything I was eating was wrong - pre-diagnosis it just wasn't a priority for me as I was battling with other things for the past year+. Now though, I am committed. It is all good... well it isn't, but you know what I mean!


----------



## Toucan (Jan 9, 2020)

Neens said:


> Thanks Kay,
> I think I probably need to eat less carbs than I am on eventually. I have not been given the nutritional advice yet as they are still finding out levels/functions etc. I know the test results are v. high (118) which is why they have used medication from the get go. I thought 130g a day was okay - some days I manage about 80g of carbs. It depends on how active the day is and the energy used/needed. I have only lost 4 lbs so far but have made lots of positive/necessary changes


Hello again Neens loosing 4lbs is a very good start - that's the equivalent of 8 packets of butter gone!

Yes, it does take a while to work out the right balance of carbs. I find the first thing in the morning test is the best measure of if I'm going in the right direction, although it's not that reliable a measure as there are lots of other things that effect this . Together though, with testing 2 hours after you have eaten something will also start to fill in the picture of what are the best things to include or avoid in your meals.


----------



## Neens (Jan 22, 2020)

Thanks, @Toucan. I managed to get BG monitor and my levels are much lower than they were so the combination of diet+exercise+meds seems to be working for now. I feel less at sea about it all - old hat now going into Week 8 .
The weight is still coming off - going to have to find the next size down wardrobe soon (my clothes sadly have an almost retail sizing range)!


----------



## Toucan (Jan 23, 2020)

Neens said:


> Thanks, @Toucan. I managed to get BG monitor and my levels are much lower than they were so the combination of diet+exercise+meds seems to be working for now. I feel less at sea about it all - old hat now going into Week 8 .
> The weight is still coming off - going to have to find the next size down wardrobe soon (my clothes sadly have an almost retail sizing range)!


Wow - going down a clothes size is one of the great rewards and motivators! Well done. Hope you are feeling better as well.


----------



## Neens (Jan 23, 2020)

Toucan said:


> Wow - going down a clothes size is one of the great rewards and motivators! Well done. Hope you are feeling better as well.


Thanks,  I am not quite down a clothes size - sort of in between - need the odd number range or half size ... but people have started to point out that some things are very baggy (they were loose to begin with to be fair).

Definitely a motivation though!


----------

